# Go Klein!



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Is that the 6 in 1?


Stanley is a good beater.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

6 in 1 tap.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> 6 in 1 tap.


Ok, thanks.
I just keep a tap kit in a bag. I busted that type years ago. Never bothered to replace it.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

It's hard to get around things being made in China and I often buy junk made in China.. but that's totally sleaze when it's obviously attempted to be sold with the deception of Made in USA and really only a small part of the entire device is made in USA.

I'm sure that must happen quite often.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a real shame Klein doesn't read these threads and realize how we all hate their tools now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Have any of these manufacturers lowered their prices since moving manufacturing elsewhere?

Didn't think so. 

I spent enough time in the supplier/manufacturer end of this industry to know that they really don't give a rats a$$ about what we think. It's all about return on investment and leveraging the supply houses into brand loyalty.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I had been hearing & seeing things like tips breaking off klein screwdrivers, but once I saw Home Depot went all Klein tools in the electrical department, I knew they were hopeless. Turning into a handyman brand, at professional line prices.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Handle says made in USA. Everything else......... Not so much. Taking these back. Anyone know of a good substitute?


I hear really good things about Wera drivers and hand tools


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What I just sent to marketing dept..http://www.kleintools.com/content/contact-us

_"Recently I came across one of your screwdrivers where the handle was made in USA.. but the steel shank part was made in China. I find this unacceptable and you guys have the nerve to fly the American flag on the front page of your website. I am going to tell all my fellow tradesman not to support your company. I hope you guys get the message this country should come first."_


----------



## wick19 (Apr 8, 2011)

B4T said:


> What I just sent to marketing dept..http://www.kleintools.com/content/contact-us
> 
> _"Recently I came across one of your screwdrivers where the handle was made in USA.. but the steel shank part was made in China. I find this unacceptable and you guys have the nerve to fly the American flag on the front page of your website. I am going to tell all my fellow tradesman not to support your company. I hope you guys get the message this country should come first."_


 
Cool...did you send the same email to Greenlee and Ideal?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I just found this note in an unopened screwdriver package. 
I wonder what it means. 


Oh wait, never mind, that was in walmart or kamart or some store like that.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

B4T said:


> What I just sent to marketing dept..http://www.kleintools.com/content/contact-us
> 
> _"Recently I came across one of your screwdrivers where the handle was made in USA.. but the steel shank part was made in China. I find this unacceptable and you guys have the nerve to fly the American flag on the front page of your website. I am going to tell all my fellow tradesman not to support your company. I hope you guys get the message this country should come first."_




The other day I had one of these in my hand at Home Depot :

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-32559-Extended-Reach-Multi-Bit-Screwdriver-p/kle-32559.htm

Then I seen it was made in China. It went right back on the shelf I got it from. *

From someone that has bought a LOT of Klein Tools in the last 20+ years - Klein can shove their Chinese Junk where the sun dont shine. *I am fully prepared to go with all German tools. *Its just a matter of time. *Screw you Klein corporation !


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that the color of the handle plastic has changed? It seems to be becoming more clear/greenish then yellow. It doesn't take a beating as well either.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

Found this at my job today so much for Klein = quality lol seriously


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I snapped two large Klein nut drivers like that, by hand.

Between that and their failing screwdrivers, they can suck it.

Also, in the future, check the package. The package can't say "Made In USA" if it has foreign parts in it. Most likely it will just say "Assembled In USA" which is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Ghost Voltage (Jan 4, 2013)

In my experiance so far the only Klien tool I'm dissapointed with is this wire stripper [ Klein-Kurve Wire Strippers/Cutters] 










The hinge is too flimsy and causes the nose to distort shape. That leads to the strippig gauges not fully sinking into the insulation; making the insullation hard to flick off. 

Greenlee makes a pair of strippers almost identical to this that is far more sturdy.










You couldn't tell by looking at them but by using them the Greenlee ones are twice as strong. It's strange.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ghost Voltage said:


> The hinge is too flimsy and causes the nose to distort shape. That leads to the strippig gauges not fully sinking into the insulation; making the insullation hard to flick off.
> 
> .


Are those Klein strippers for solid or stranded?

Never mind, it's for both.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've used Klein Kurve since they came out and love them.

It does occur to me that with all our totally different complaints, we're all completely full of crap.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Big John said:


> I've used Klein Kurve since they came out and love them.
> 
> It does occur to me that with all our totally different complaints, we're all completely full of crap.


I always used to use the Klein stripper with the 14-2 12-2 NM stripper on it but they started making them cheaper. The first time you cut a screw, the jaws no longer line up. Switched to Croc's:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

